# Do you drink coffee or tea?



## cowbells (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been reading that coffee, tea and soda could be a trigger for some IBS sufferers and was wondering if any of you drink coffee or tea without any problem? I have already learned so much from this forum.....Thanks so much!Delena


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I have always hated coffee so I'm not sure there, but I drink tea nonstop all day long and have never had any problems. There are actually several teas that can actually help IBS. Peppermint is great for calming your colon so it won't spaz and cause diarrhea. Ginger is good for stimulating digestion. I even use Sweet N' Low in my tea and it doesn't bother me although Splenda and other sucralose products I can't handle. Soda does bother me so I stay away from it. In general though any tea is fine for me, though I can't speak for everyone. Hope this helps!Meagan


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I mimic the above... I cant drink coffee anymore, makes me sick as a dog. Tea I can handle easily, tea has less then half of the caffeine of coffee though which may be why. I live off of peppermint and ginger teas, as well as roibos (sp?)Soda, cant handle the carbonation.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to drink coffee until I joined this bb.......OppOnn told me how bad it was for me and now I drink only weak tea with sugar and lemon....I drink also water and ice tea with no sugar....only ice with either squeezed lemon or lime and maybe a shot of lemonade in it.....the only soft drink I will drink is sprite.....and only 1 glass a week...................I drink a lot of water and I didn't miss the coffee but sometimes I go to starbucks to get my clients coffee or frapachamapachimochas...etc......LOL but I do not miss the coffee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mary::







))


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

For me, I havent seen a bit of difference. I can drink it, or not and I would have the same problems. If it is the caffeine, there is always decaf, unless thats the whole reason you drink it. I just like coffee and tea.....especially iced lattes in the summer!! I tried cutting it all out, but all it really did was gave me a huge headache, no changes to the bowels.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When my IBS was active we drank espresso most of the time. My attacks would be worse if I used cows milk rather than soya; but I still had D every day, nonetheless. Now I drink coffee with cream (2-3 cups in the morning, sometimes more) on a daily basis. If I am at the high end of the consumption I can have a 2nd, softer poop, no doubt related to it.Mark


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't do coffee... anymore.. any way.. reg or decaf..... I weaned back to tea... I don't do any caffeine so it is decaf and I drink white tea only.... it doesn't bother me.. One cup in the morning with one tsp of organic sugar and that is it.. On hot days I may ice it .... If I go out to meet friends for coffee.. I take my own tea bag with me and make my own iced tea or hot tea ... just order the tea pot of hot water with their decaf tea and two big glasses of ice and a few lemon slices..


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I never liked coffee (gives me insomnia and then that triggers my ibs), so, I just don't drink it... As for tea, I used to be able to drink any kind of tea, but with the insomnia problem, I'm only drinking decaf now.It is true, though, that caffaine can trigger ibs.


----------



## cowbells (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your input I appreciate it!!Delena


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I can usually get away with one small cup of coffee in the morning, but even so, i have to be careful. No problems with tea!


----------



## veryrednow (Sep 30, 2003)

Cant touch coffee any more, in one end out the other! still drink tea but with soya milk as it is less likely to send my ibs into overdrive. I also when havin a bad day drink fruit tea and on occasion peppermint tea although it is pretty nasty tasting!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

I drink both coffee and tea. Organic teas and coffees are even better. I do not use artificial sweeteners or white sugar.


----------



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

Coffee and carbonated drinks kills me. I've been searching for a tea that can help me with my ibs so far I found out that chamomile and anise tea sooths my stomach and digestion.


----------



## serena66 (Jun 26, 2007)

i'm ibs-A and i spend half of the month with d when d cames along my mother makes me drink coffee with lemon and it stops my d immediately.it is weird i know,if i drink regular coffee it makes me d but if i squeeze some lemon in it,it makes d stop


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

serena66 said:


> i'm ibs-A and i spend half of the month with d when d cames along my mother makes me drink coffee with lemon and it stops my d immediately.it is weird i know,if i drink regular coffee it makes me d but if i squeeze some lemon in it,it makes d stop


This really is a nutty condition. Glad to hear that works for you.Mark


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't drink a lot, and on bad days I steer clear of Coffee. But tea never really seems to give me huge problems and I can handle coffee on good days, thankfully. I will say that if I have C (sometimes happens if I use too many Immodium or make the mistake of taking Immodium and pepto in one day!), usually at the tail end of it chugging a mug of warm tea helps things move along most of the time. I don't know if it's the tea or just the warm liquid, because experiments with iced tea and other warm liquids haven't helped shed any insight into this


----------



## Wotan (Jun 26, 2007)

cowbells said:


> I have been reading that coffee, tea and soda could be a trigger for some IBS sufferers and was wondering if any of you drink coffee or tea without any problem? I have already learned so much from this forum.....Thanks so much!Delena


 I only drink the herbal teas. And for IBS - I find Ginger & peppermint teas very helpful.Ginger is very soothing. Peppermint helps with gas. Try it.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

Coffee and I just do not mix. I don't like straight coffee but I do like stuff from Starbucks (blended drinks). I can't handle them. The caffeine makes me so shaky and I always get an upset stomach- so I stopped drinking them. Tea is nice on my stomach for the most part. I heard ginger tea is good to drink when you are sick, but whenever I am sick and my boyfriend makes me a glass, the spicy smell of the ginger just nauseates me more.


----------



## Isabel (May 25, 2007)

From time to time, I drink plain coffee only - no cream/milk. I try to avoid dairy as much as I can. If I add milk to my coffee, my stomach gets really gassy. I had the same reaction even before being diagnosed with IBS.I only drink mint tea - 1.5 liters a day.







Soooo good for my stomach!


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 27, 2013)

is there a way to add a poll to this forum? i woud like to see a list of all the foods that are triggers to peoples ibs and then have a poll or a bar chart showing the highest and lowest in a Bar graph or PI chart.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I drink 5-6 cups of peppermint tea a day, which doesn't cause any problems as it contains no caffeine. Peppermint is in fact an antispasmodic, so it actually helps relax the muscles surrounding the guts.


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

I gave up coffee and caffeinated teas thinking I would see a difference. Truth is, I didn't. I usually have one latte (single espresso shot), and one cup of black tea at some point in the day. Doesn't seem to make a difference in my symptoms but it sure adds to my quality of life!

Some people are hypersensitive to coffee and teas, or even hot liquids in general. I don't have this problem. I find that coffee can add problems to an already bad day, but it won't cause one. Only way to find out is to get rid of it and add it back into your diet.


----------



## someday (Dec 13, 2012)

I drink both without issue (now a days)...I've never had a problem with tea, coffee on the other hand is a different story. When I first started drinking coffee it acted like a natural laxative! Every time I tried to drink one cup I could barely get through it before I was rushing to the restroom. So for awhile I just stopped drinking it all together.

Last year around summer time, I was having a particularly bad day with constipation and figured what better way to fix it then have a cup of coffee. It tasted so good and I was in heaven. Except for one thing, that 1 cup didn't even come close to making me go to the bathroom. I was so surprised!! So I had another and nothing....took a break for the day and decided to have 1 more cup before bed and finally I was relieved. Ever since I have more or less been drinking coffee as "regulator" so to speak. Mostly just a cup in the morning but not even every day. If I drink more than 3 cups in a single day, I'll pay for it otherwise no longer does is spark an instant BM for me anymore. Couldn't be happier about that! lol


----------



## looby_loo (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't like coffee so only ever drink tea, I did try switching to decaf for a couple of boxes (so 160 cups) but it didn't make any difference so I'm back to the regular stuff now.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

soda- gave it up  tea- all the time!!! coffee- when I cant poop or just want to get it over with in the morning  (I am IBS-A)


----------

